
How self driving car accidents will be handled? - eshlomo
https://medium.com/@eran_39947/how-self-driving-car-accidents-will-be-handled-68d3b80ed385
======
geofftrojans
How is insurance handled for airlines/planes if there is a problem with
autopilot?

------
Sonnol53
Insurance companies will hate this.

